# Help needed identifying a Glashütte



## glashutter (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi!
After many years of admiring Glashütte from a distance I received one from a close friend when I turned 30. 
However, it was bought second hand, in a different country, and I want to know which model it is (which my friend doesn't know and can't find out). 
Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?















I apologize for the blurriness of the second photo - I have been unable to take a clearer picture with my smartphone
I'd be grateful for any tips or advice!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Does look like a very early M1-31-40, Duotime I, however I am missing the complete dial imprint and the M1-31-40 engraved on the back. Might be a very, very early Duotime, can't vouch for originality.


----------



## glashutter (Mar 15, 2014)

Wow -thank you Mike for so rapidly identifying the watch! I couldn't have dreamt of such a fast answer!

I have now scourged the internet looking at pictures of the M13140 and it looks identical to the watch I have.

However, as you say, there are some discrepancies: 
1. There is no "M1-31-40" engraved on the back. Compared to this picture my watch is simply blank
http://designzoneau.lootlive.com/asif/Muhle Glashutte/Duotimer/Muhle_Glashutte_Duotime_100.JPG

2. There are several small letters/numbers engraved on the inner workings (look at the top of the second photo on this page Muhle Glashutte Duotime M13140 | eBay ). On the photo from ebay it says 
DM 99/5, and 2893, whereas my watch has different numbers on the back.

Does anyone know if this means that my watch is a fake, or simply an early model?


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

I would be surprised if such a watch were ever faked, but I guess anything's possible. Probably just an early model. Maybe you could take some clear pics, and email your inquiry to Muhle; they probably could trace the serial number and give you details, assuming it's authentic of course.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

As I said, maybe a very, very early Duotime. Other differences: the GMT hand tip is different, most of the watches I saw have "Automatik" printed on the dial, yours shows "Automatik 100m". Not sure what we got here.


----------



## glashutter (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you mike and djthr! I will send some clear photos to Mühle and post here if I get a reply from them.

Thank you very much again for your help!


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

keep us posted... im intrigued


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Found a similar one with the same dial layout, but with black dial. About 10 to 12 yrs. old.


----------



## markschnake1 (Aug 31, 2013)

I used to own that watch. It's a duo time. It uses a 2824 movement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

markschnake1 said:


> ?... It uses a 2824.....


Really ? A 2824 with a second time zone would need a module to display a second time. I always thought the Duotime I houses a 2893-2. Please correct me if I am wrong. Thank you.


----------



## glashutter (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi all!
Just received info from Mühle-Glashütte: The watch is an early Duotime-I-Automatic, from sometime between 1998 and 2005. The logo (being only Mühle) looked like that at the time, and the rest was added during later years (they started making wristwatches in 96, so this was probably a very early model).
Thank you very much for all of your assistance!


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Thank you for the report. Enjoy your watch.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

cool... awesome watch.


----------

